# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Toyota RAV4 Δυναμό.

## mastoras1

Αλλαξα το δυναμό με άλλο καινούργιο και από τότε παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα. Όταν βάλω μπροστά και μετά από μισό με ένα λεπτό πέφτει η τάση στα 12.1-11.9ν και μετά από ένα λεπτό πάλι επανέρχεται στα 13.7ν. Σε όλη την διάρκεια που δουλεύει η μηχανή , μισή έως μία ώρα, μπορεί να το παρουσιάσει πάλι μια φορά αλλά και όχι.
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα. Ο μάστορας που έκανε την αλλαγή πάντως σηκώνει τα χέρια.
Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

Εμένα τέτοια έκανε το δυναμό μου όταν ήταν χαλασμένο και δεν φόρτιζε την μπαταρία σωστά.Μετά την αντικατάσταση με καινούριο όλα καλά , αλλά νομίζω 14.4 πρέπει να βγάζει το δυναμό.

----------


## mastoras1

> Εμένα τέτοια έκανε το δυναμό μου όταν ήταν χαλασμένο και δεν φόρτιζε την μπαταρία σωστά.Μετά την αντικατάσταση με καινούριο όλα καλά , αλλά νομίζω 14.4 πρέπει να βγάζει το δυναμό.


Ναι φτάνει μέχρι τα 14.3-4 ν ανάλογα με το φορτίο φώτα κτλ. Να έχει πρόβλημα το καινούργιο;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Τι καινούργιο ;γνησιο;ποσο κοστισε;

----------


## mastoras1

> Τι καινούργιο ;γνησιο;ποσο κοστισε;


Made in Korea 195e

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Κανει διακοπες στη φορτιση γι αυτο πέφτει η ταση. Ειτε απο προβλημα σε καλωδιωσεις (να χανεται ειτε γη, ειτε +Vbat),  ειτε απο βλαβη του alternator (αυτο που λες δυναμο)

----------

mastoras1 (03-05-21)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Made in Korea 195e
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ο μάστορας δεν πρέπει να σηκώνει τα χέρια αλλά να βρει το πρόβλημα.Αν το δυναμό είναι ανακατασκευασμένο τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Η μπαταρία σου έχει ελεγχθεί για την καλή λειτουργία της.....??Πάντως η αξία που πλήρωσες τα 195 ευρώ είναι για καινούριο αλλά ημιτασιόν, (αφού το γνήσιο φτάνει κοντά στα 400 ευρώ) παρ όλο που αυτό δεν παίζει ρόλο.Το παλιό δυναμό τι πρόβλημα σου είχε βγάλει..???

----------


## mastoras1

Το παλιό είχε βγάλει θόρυβο από τα ρουλεμάν και μετά από λίγες μέρες έκαψε την πλακέτα με τις διόδους,την οποία δεν εύρισκε ο μάστορας, ήθελε και κάρβουνακια όποτε πήγαμε σε καινούργιο. Η μπαταρία είναι ενός έτους. Θα το ξαναπάω στο συνεργείο και θα επιμείνω σε αλλαγή.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το παλιό είχε βγάλει θόρυβο από τα ρουλεμάν και μετά από λίγες μέρες έκαψε την πλακέτα με τις διόδους,την οποία δεν εύρισκε ο μάστορας, ήθελε και κάρβουνακια όποτε πήγαμε σε καινούργιο. Η μπαταρία είναι ενός έτους. Θα το ξαναπάω στο συνεργείο και θα επιμείνω σε αλλαγή.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κι εμένα στο Corola μου την μία δίοδο είχε κάψει και έβγαζε χαμηλότερη τάση στην έξοδο με αποτέλεσμα να μην φορτώνει την μπαταρία σωστά.Πιστεύω να σου έχει βάλει *τον καινούριο δυναμό μαζί με το ρελέ του set* καινούρια όλα. Μην κάνετε το λάθος να  βάλετε το παλιό ρελέ από το προηγούμενο δυναμό.

----------


## mastoras1

Μετά από διαβούλεύσεις και πίεση μου άλλαξαν τον δυναμό με άλλο καινούργιο αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Ρωτάω μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση στον εγκέφαλο; Γιατί παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα πάντα μετά την πρώτη εκκίνηση; 
Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Που μετρας αυτη την ταση;
Με τι αναμενο;
Καποια φωτο του δυναμο;

----------


## mastoras1

> Που μετρας αυτη την ταση;
> Με τι αναμενο;
> Καποια φωτο του δυναμο;


Έχω ένα βολτόμετρο στον αναπτήρα αλλά και  με πολύμετρο στους πόλους της μπαταρίας το ίδιο μετράει. Όταν η τάση πέφτει στα 12.1 έως 11.9 ανάβει το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας. Το θέμα είναι ότι το κάνει κάθε πρωί ή αν μείνει πάνω από 10 ώρες σβηστό το αυτοκίνητο.
Από κατανάλωση εκείνη τη στιγμή συνήθως μόνο το ραδιόφωνο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## p270

δηλαδη απο το βραδυ εως το πρωι εχεις τοση μεγαλη πτωση τασης ; η συνεχιζει η πρωτη βλαβη;

----------


## mastoras1

> δηλαδη απο το βραδυ εως το πρωι εχεις τοση μεγαλη πτωση τασης ; η συνεχιζει η πρωτη βλαβη;


Πριν βάλω μπροστά η τάση είναι 12,5 με το που πάρει μπρος έχω 14ν. Σε ένα λεπτό πέφτει στα 12 και μετά από ένα λεπτό πάλι επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά 14ν.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Torini

Αρχικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει συμμετοχή ρελέ στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης.
Το θέμα είναι τι άλλαξες, το δυναμό είναι ακριβό βαρύ κομμάτι του κινητήρα που περιστρέφεται και με μαγνήτες δημιουργεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια το οποίο εν συνεχεία το alternator το κάνει συνεχές και τέλος το regulator το σταθεροποιεί ώστε να μην έχει μεγάλη διακύμανση το voltage.
Συνήθως alternator & regulator είναι μαζί. Εάν αυτό έχει πρόβλημα, τότε μάλλον είναι ελαττωματικό ή δεν συνδέθηκαν σωστά τα καλώδια (και άρα χάλασε) ή δεν είναι για το απαιτούμενα Watt (άρα πάλι χάλασε).
Εάν μπορείς ανέβασε φωτό του είδους...

----------


## mastoras1

Χθες ξαναπήγα συνεργείο γιατί το πρόβλημα ήταν έντονο, το παρουσιάζε πολλές φορές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας, και μου άλλαξαν ξανά το δυναμό. Τώρα περιμένω να δουλέψει κάποιες ώρες για να δω τι θα συμβεί.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Torini

Fingers crossed!!!

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## mastoras1

Με την αλλαγή του τρίτου δυναμό δουλεύει καλά. Για να κλείσει το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το M2103K19G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (08-09-21)

----------


## Torini

Παράξενα πράγματα, 2 δυναμό προβληματικά μου μοιάζει λίγο χλωμό...
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν άλλαξαν κάτι άλλο ακόμα;

----------


## mastoras1

> Παράξενα πράγματα, 2 δυναμό προβληματικά μου μοιάζει λίγο χλωμό...
> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν άλλαξαν κάτι άλλο ακόμα;


Όχι δεν αλαχθηκε κάτι άλλο ήμουν παρών. Έξι μήνες τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά.

Στάλθηκε από το M2103K19G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

